# Putting turns together.



## Feezor (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey guys I have been out a few times and have no issues turning heelside both regular and switch riding. I can turn toeside both switch and regular also, maybe not as good as my heelside turns but none the less. The problem I am having is going from heelside to toeside. I always catch an edge or burry the board in snow which leads to me falling. Any advice on helping me go from heelside to toeside?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

How many times have you gone out?

Ive been out about 4 times and just today figured out how to turn toeside but i can only do it when im going slow, now linking turns is a whole different issue.

Any advice for us two would be awesome..


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Check out Snowolfs instruction videos they should help you out and get you going in the right direction:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/4480-snowboard-lessons-video.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

can ya slide slip down both heel and toeside?

like the guy said, traverse acrossed the face of the hill, point your nose down hill, and pull into another slide slip then traverse back acrossed the face. skip the bunny hill for this, speed helps you get on edge. but that doesnt mean you have to go fast, the side slipping is a good way to control your speed. when ya get more comfortable try to draw out the body rotation a little more. youll slowly learn board control to stay on edge through the turn instead of sliding out.

ive have also heard people say to keep your arms in, something about reducing flaily mass that will throw you off balance. idk about that... when i first started i treated it like surfing, i like to draw out my turns with my arms which helps my body follow the rotation. just something to look into, if it works for ya it works.


----------



## Feezor (Jan 20, 2010)

sevenstarsfall said:


> Check out Snowolfs instruction videos they should help you out and get you going in the right direction:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/4480-snowboard-lessons-video.html


Thanks that does seem to help. I dont think I am really leaning forward like he said to do. The other thing though that I didnt seem to hear him mention was, when I am going and want to switch from one side to another thats usually when I catch the edge. How do I keep from catching the edge or does the leaning forward prevent that?

Also I dont know if it is related but it seems alot of the time when practicing alot of snow starts building up on the board which doesnt help. Could this just be from improper form or maybe something else like too short of a board?

And "joeyrocks" I have been out 2 full days. And I went today and am going again tomorrow


----------



## Meezi (Jan 31, 2010)

I just started out too, I can link skidded turns but was wondering if I should also practice riding switch down the greens? Or should I just get comfortable riding my regular first? 

I eventually want to hit the park but I admit I still get nervous when I feel like i'm going too fast or when I hear other people boarding/skiing around me.


----------



## Feezor (Jan 20, 2010)

Meezi said:


> I just started out too, I can link skidded turns but was wondering if I should also practice riding switch down the greens? Or should I just get comfortable riding my regular first?
> 
> I eventually want to hit the park but I admit I still get nervous when I feel like i'm going too fast or when I hear other people boarding/skiing around me.



I would defiantly practice riding switch if you are going to go to the park. I am by no means a great snowboarder but in the 3 or 4 days I have been I hit some boxs and little ramps and it helps to be able to land switch and be able to ride away. If you cant ride switch then you would be limited to what tricks you can do.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Bend the knees!!

If ever you're having trouble, check the knees. AH! 'erre we go!!


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

First off, it's only been two days, so don't worry too much. You WILL get it if you keep trying. 

With that said, you may be rushing the edge change or trying to change edges whist sideslipping. If there's ANY sideslip going on when you change edges, you WILL catch your edge and fall. If your board is scraping loudly over the snow/ice, it's probably not safe to change edges. Remember to initiate the turn with the front foot, then follow through with the other.

As fredericp64 said, bending the knees and ankles is important, otherwise it's like trying to snowboard on stilts. Think about resting your shins on the front of your boot to get the ankle flexion right.

As for riding switch, it's like learning all over again. I'm getting to be an alright snowboarder and run blues without speed checking, but you better believe I come back to the easiest greens when I want to practice switch. For extra tardedness, try skating around and catching the lift with the wrong foot out of the binding.


----------



## TomNZ (Aug 10, 2009)

Reminds me of this thread: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/21291-need-some-help-basics.html

Some advice in there might help you out too.


----------



## Feezor (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks guy defiantly good tips now I cant wait to just get out and try them and keep working at it.


----------



## Feezor (Jan 20, 2010)

Dang went out today used the things I was told and really the leaning forward to me seems to have made the biggest difference. Thanks guys!


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

Tilt that board on edge b aggressive not to fast or slow ,I know easier said then done. U will get it 🏂🤙🏻🤪🤙🏻🏂. FROM COLORADO


----------

